# exo terra analogue hygrometer Rant



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Being new to keeping reptiles i decided to stick with a well known brand in this case exo terra for keeping an eye on humidity and temperature in my crestie tank. I purchased both the hygrometer and thermometer dial set and was a little shocked to see how inaccurate they actually are.
Luckily i work for a test and measurement company that make some of the best temperature and humidity sensors on the market. So out of curiosity i tested the humidity of my tank with a Comark RF instrument before and after misting my tank. 
The exo terra measured 45-50 and the RF instrument measure 75 after misting and the exo terra registered 40-45 with the Comark RF reading 65-70. 
The Comark unit came straight from Calibration to UKAS standards and accurate to some crazy figure. I spoke with exo terra and the unit was replaced which didn't correct the error in reading.
I was aiming to keep humidity around 70 using the exo terra hygrometer for reading i shudder to think what it actually was.
The digital ones are much, much better but it was very dissapointing to see such a massive error in the readings but most importantly my little dudes seem to be fine and i now have the tank perfectly setup for them.

I use a Comark RF500 probes that log the temperature, humidity etc 24/7 complete overkill but atleast i know my Cresties are in a well kept setup.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

how much are those comark ones?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

In fairness the Exo ones are usually close enough, its probably a bit unfair comparing a £2.99 stick on humidity gauge made in china to a scientific instrument costing hundreds of pounds.


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> In fairness the Exo ones are usually close enough, its probably a bit unfair comparing a £2.99 stick on humidity gauge made in china to a scientific instrument costing hundreds of pounds.


I agree I was shocked at how inaccurate they were though. The normal digital ones seem pretty good but as a new keeper it's very dissapointing.

You could look at 
Part Number N2013 (Temp/RH) total overkill unless you could grab one on eBay cheap.


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

Dial thermometers and hygrometers = shyte


----------

